# Kent meet, Sunday 3rd Jan + mini cruise



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Same place people just seeing if a Sunday is better for anyone? Meet at 12.00 this time as i may need to get back earlier.
Cotton Lake
Galleon Boulevard
Dartford
Kent
DA2 6QE
Ok then people, it seems like there will be enough interest to make a mini cruise worth while before we meet at The Wharf

The meeting place will be:

Millbrook Garden Centre,Station Road, Southfleet, Gravesend, Kent DA13 9PA

This is stiuated on the London bound side of the A2 at the bottom of Swanscombe Cutting (the big hill just before the Bluewater exit on the A2)

If we meet at 10:45am for 11:00am sharp depart then it should get us back to the Wharf for 12:00

Its a 40 mile round trip without going back over any of the route. It takes us from Southfleet out through its tiny village and on through a number of really pretty villages dotted around the route including Meopham, Eynsford, Lullingstone and Otford. It has some lovely windy roads and some really quite stunning views along the way. It even passes a viewing point at the top of Wrotham Hill (if anyone wants to stop for a photo let us know - we should get a line of TT's with a stunning background )

I've managed to plan it with only one set of traffic lights near the end, and only a couple of miles between two junctions of the M25. The rest is all good country roads.

I'll print off some route guides so no one gets lost and Trev has kindly offered to be our tail gunner 
If you dont want to come then just meet us at the Whalf pub at 12.00   
Cheers

1. tt51
2.trev21
3. t rob t (maybe)
4. Lethallizzie
5. Dentted (maybe)
6. Crapgolf
7. y3putt' 
8. sTTranger
9. Rustyintergrale (maybe)
10. gazzerb (maybe)
11. Jayttapp
12. tatty
13. triplefan (maybe)
14. Hardrhino
15. Tufty
16. ukrpg
17. redrockett


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Put us down as a maybe :? That close after Christmas, may still have a few people to visit [smiley=bomb.gif]

T ROB T


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Should be ok for me


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Should be ok for me Ian


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Should be ok for me Ian


Hangover alert :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TT51 said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Should be ok for me Ian
> ...


Should be alright this time it`s a sunday. :lol: :lol:

Best of luck for later on in the week mate

cheers

Trev


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > ttrev21 said:
> ...


Cheers Trev its tomorrow so cacking myself at the moment


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers guys.


----------



## Lethallizzle (Sep 6, 2009)

Yay I'll be there  x woohoo my first tt meet  x


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

nice one, we are a friendly bunch. Unless Trev is still drunk


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm going away for new year and don't know when I'm back, just haven't been that organised more than anything. That said if back will be there, if I have a TT which I should but you never know.

John


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

ian222 said:


> nice one, we are a friendly bunch. Unless Trev is still drunk


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

A hangover followed by lockjaw sarnies..........not a good combo!!!! :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > nice one, we are a friendly bunch. Unless Trev is still drunk
> ...


LOL :lol: :lol:

Its on a Sunday so there will be a carvery for anyone who is very hungry 

And its likely to be a lot busier, unless people are saving their pennies :roll:

And Trev the operation went well, I can speak now 

I do need to go back and have the same procedure done in a couple of months though to remove the rest [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

> And Trev the operation went well, I can speak now
> 
> I do need to go back and have the same procedure done in a couple of months though to remove the rest [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Thats great news Neil I`m pleased for you mate . 

Make sure they don`t have you back in on your birthday cause you might be busy ! :wink:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> > And Trev the operation went well, I can speak now
> >
> > I do need to go back and have the same procedure done in a couple of months though to remove the rest [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ...


That reminds me :wink:


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Ian ,
Il try and make it.
Rich


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Good man Rich


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ian let me know if you and anyone else attending would fancy a short drive out before we settle back at the pub. I could put together about a 30-40min route that would take us out towards Meopham, Wrotham, West Kingsdown, Eynesford, Otford and back past Orpington and Swanley on route back to The Wharf. Most of the roads are good A/B roads with plenty of greenery apart from a short blast at the very beginning and again at the end which would be on the A2 and M25. I think at a guess it would be no more than 25-30 miles.

If theres enough interest I'll go and drive a route and log it as Trev did recently at the last Sussex meet. It even made it interesting for my boys who were able to navigate, which was a bonus as I couldn't see where I was going :lol:

Neil


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TT51 said:


> Ian let me know if you and anyone else attending would fancy a short drive out before we settle back at the pub. I could put together about a 30-40min route that would take us out towards Meopham, Wrotham, West Kingsdown, Eynesford, Otford and back past Orpington and Swanley on route back to The Wharf. Most of the roads are good A/B roads with plenty of greenery apart from a short blast at the very beginning and again at the end which would be on the A2 and M25. I think at a guess it would be no more than 25-30 miles.
> 
> If theres enough interest I'll go and drive a route and log it as Trev did recently at the last Sussex meet. It even made it interesting for my boys who were able to navigate, which was a bonus as I couldn't see where I was going :lol:
> 
> Neil


I`m up for a drive Neil 8)

If you want I can bring my Walkie Talkies , you go at the front and I will be " tail end Charlie " , sweeping up the straglers , avoid traffic lights like the plague mate .

Cheers

Trev


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

The route I had in mind would only mean going through a set of lights as we leave and another when we return. The rest is all good roads so would be a good drive.

And Trev if it just ends up with us 2 then shall we get up early before the Sunday drivers are out :lol:

I think meeting either at the Wharf or maybe at the garden centre on the A2 Pepperhill just before the hill leading upto the Bluewater exit at about 11am for an 11.15 depart to be back at the Wharf for 12pm.

I might drive it in the week anyway so we know for sure how far/how long and the route


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Ian and Everyone else..

I will have a word with my mate who has just spent a bit modding his TT and see if he,ll be up for a meet...Being a virgin ..you never know ..he might like it.!!! :lol: :lol:

If so ..I can tag along with him..It'll be good to see you all again..

Regards

Mark..


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

y3putt said:


> Hi Ian and Everyone else..
> 
> I will have a word with my mate who has just spent a bit modding his TT and see if he,ll be up for a meet...Being a virgin ..you never know ..he might like it.!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Nice one Mark it will be good to see you again

Cheers

Trev


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

NoNo nO ITS Crapgolf :lol: :lol: :lol:


ian222 said:


> Same place people just seeing if a Sunday is better for anyone? Meet at 12.00 this time as i may need to get back earlier.
> Cotton Lake
> Galleon Boulevard
> Dartford
> ...


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

d be up for that..I think 


TT51 said:


> Ian let me know if you and anyone else attending would fancy a short drive out before we settle back at the pub. I could put together about a 30-40min route that would take us out towards Meopham, Wrotham, West Kingsdown, Eynesford, Otford and back past Orpington and Swanley on route back to The Wharf. Most of the roads are good A/B roads with plenty of greenery apart from a short blast at the very beginning and again at the end which would be on the A2 and M25. I think at a guess it would be no more than 25-30 miles.
> 
> If theres enough interest I'll go and drive a route and log it as Trev did recently at the last Sussex meet. It even made it interesting for my boys who were able to navigate, which was a bonus as I couldn't see where I was going :lol:
> 
> Neil


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yes Mark let us know be good to catch up. Ok Rich i will amend it


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

y3putt said:


> Hi Ian and Everyone else..
> 
> I will have a word with my mate who has just spent a bit modding his TT and see if he,ll be up for a meet...Being a virgin ..you never know ..he might like it.!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Mark, if you and her Royal 'H'ness are gonna go then we'll be there too... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Bored with that Chrysler yet?! :wink: :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> y3putt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ian and Everyone else..
> ...


Are we not good enough for you without Mark then Rich?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ian222 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > y3putt said:
> ...


Of course mate 8) , it's just that I have a wife to convince and she gets on very well with both Mark and Hayley... :lol:

That's not to say she won't get on with anyone else though... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

put me down for this one please, fiinaly nailed down my schedule

Dave


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice one Dave, Also i will be up for the rip out before hand Neil.

I have started plans on a cruise around the country side and coast but it will be in the spring for this one.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

please guys dont organise something too good, please oh please, im so gutted im runnin around in my old mans x5 as mt tt doenst come till march [smiley=bigcry.gif]

i wont be able to keep up unless theres a short cut across a field


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok then people, it seems like there will be enough interest to make a mini cruise worth while before we meet at The Wharf 

The meeting place will be:

Millbrook Garden Centre,Station Road, Southfleet, Gravesend, Kent DA13 9PA

This is stiuated on the London bound side of the A2 at the bottom of Swanscombe Cutting (the big hill just before the Bluewater exit on the A2)

If we meet at 10:45am for 11:00am sharp depart then it should get us back to the Wharf for 12:00

Its a 40 mile round trip without going back over any of the route. It takes us from Southfleet out through its tiny village and on through a number of really pretty villages dotted around the route including Meopham, Eynsford, Lullingstone and Otford. It has some lovely windy roads and some really quite stunning views along the way. It even passes a viewing point at the top of Wrotham Hill (if anyone wants to stop for a photo let us know - we should get a line of TT's with a stunning background  )

I've managed to plan it with only one set of traffic lights near the end, and only a couple of miles between two junctions of the M25. The rest is all good country roads.

I'll print off some route guides so no one gets lost and Trev has kindly offered to be our tail gunner :lol:

Cheers

Neil


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers Neil i have updated the first post with this info


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT51 said:


> Trev has kindly offered to be our tail gunner :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Neil


I'll tell him Neil... [smiley=rifle.gif] :lol: :wink:

Are you up for Monaco then? 

Cheers

rich


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Trev has kindly offered to be our tail gunner :lol:
> ...


Rich I've had a look at that mate and I have to say it would be a dream come true for me. I am also an F1 nut and have never been there. I have it planned for my 50th though but would love to go early. I just have a bit of a logistical issue with kids that I would need to get sorted out before I commit but I am looking into it. And don't say bring the kids :lol:

Neil


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> please guys dont organise something too good, please oh please, im so gutted im runnin around in my old mans x5 as mt tt doenst come till march [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> i wont be able to keep up unless theres a short cut across a field


Dave if you don't fancy driving the tractor then you can either come with me or if I have the kids then I'll give you a lift to the garden centre where I'm sure you could jump in with someone else for the ride 

Neil


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Trev has kindly offered to be our tail gunner :lol:
> ...


Tail gunner and hangover............now I`m sure thats not going to work :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Glad your clear about that Trev maybe you should lead then :lol: :lol:


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

this sounds cool I'll try and be there cheers for heads up neil I never check this section
I'll bring my camera!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TT51 said:


> Glad your clear about that Trev maybe you should lead then :lol: :lol:


Nah it`s ok mate I will just avoid the hangover then I will be fine. :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Mark, if you and her Royal 'H'ness are gonna go then we'll be there too... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Bored with that Chrysler yet?! :wink: :lol:
> 
> ...


Hey Rich...

Good to hear from you mate... If I bring her Highness , we'll have to come in the Chrysler.. :lol: Hope you and Lou are good..

And Her Highness said she'll only come if you get her an Ice cream Trev.. :lol: :lol:

Ian mate..put me down as a defo...but..I,ll be in a non TT car..  If thats OK with everyone..


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

y3putt said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Mark, if you and her Royal 'H'ness are gonna go then we'll be there too... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


Looks like the ice creams are on me then mate :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

y3putt said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Mark, if you and her Royal 'H'ness are gonna go then we'll be there too... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


Brilliant guys! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

xx


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Ian,

Count me in please....

Can show off my TT Xmas pressie.... 8) 
Jay


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

jayTTapp said:


> Ian,
> 
> Count me in please....
> 
> ...


Cool , what you got Jay or will we have to wait and see ? :wink:


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> jayTTapp said:
> 
> 
> > Ian,
> ...


Not had a chance to take my own photo and post yet....however someone already has....hmm suspense grows 
However a photo doesn't do it justice.


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Ian ... good excuse for a post xmas spin


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice one Terry, cheers


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Not definite, but room for one more?

Think I need to buy Neil a drink


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

triplefan said:


> Not definite, but room for one more?
> 
> Think I need to buy Neil a drink


Why mate you going to Rimtec :wink:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Couple of photos that I haven't posted before from the meet when our wee scottish friend was on his travels


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

We're up for this...... and a blast out should help clear the xmas cobwebs!

So just to clarify... Sunday the 3rd... LOL!

Nick


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yes Nick Sunday the 3rd  , by the way whats your other halfs name?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

This is looking quite good for numbers Ian might have to talk to the Wharf about keeping our usual space just incase its busy on that Sunday :wink:

I'll pop in there when I'm passing and see if they''ll let us close that section off


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah good idea Neil was just thinking that. May be parking out on the street if its busy in there


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Should be good....

Sandra mate!?!?


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Hopefully now I'm in for this - cleared the day from after Christmas family stuff so will be great to come along


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I have got in touch with the pub just to let them know how many will be turning up as the numbers are quite high. They said they cant reserve spaces but where we usually park should be fine for us to have this time.


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Ian
I'm up for this if there's still room :?:

Regards
David


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ian222 said:


> I have got in touch with the pub just to let them know how many will be turning up as the numbers are quite high. They said they cant reserve spaces but where we usually park should be fine for us to have this time.


OK mate I won't bother to pop in there then


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I will be there following a recent purchase, and so still have a TT.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow Ian, gaining some numbers for this one, nice one buddy  

Looking like it will be a cracking meet

Paul


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah cheers Paul should be very good, i will get pics and a write up sent once its all done.

Nice one John, good to see the new motor


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Just thought given its getting near I'll bring this back up to the top


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

So who is going on the mini cruise or meeting us at the Whalf?


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Ian
I'll be doing the mini cruise, then onto the wharf.
Looking forward to it 

Regards
David


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

ok thats redrocket and me so far, just so we know how many cars to wait for


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Still a maybe on this one, but if I'm there I will do the mini cruise as well.

Fingers crossed



T ROB T


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ian222 said:


> ok thats redrocket and me so far, just so we know how many cars to wait for


hi Ian, as i am in south london now i guess it would be rude not to show up, so i am checking it out on google maps just now but i guess i will be there.. Rod


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll be on the cruise 

Ian do you still want that cable, fuse and connectors??


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

We'll meet you guys at the Wharf


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Hopefully I'll be cruiz'n


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice one Roddy,

redrocket
me
tt51
t rob t (poss)
ukrpg

Oh dont worry about the bits now Neil thanks though i have put the lock back in


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

ian222 said:


> So who is going on the mini cruise or meeting us at the Whalf?


Ian,

Hi I'll meet you at the Garden Center for the mini cruise.

See you then

Jay


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ian I drove the cruise route today and just a couple of things to point out.

The postcode for the meeting place that the garden centre have given seemed to have my satnav want to take me a bit further along Station Rd when infact it is literally 200 yrds from the A2. May just be my satnav but just so others are aware.

Coming from Kent its straight forward exit the A2 (signposted Pepperhill/Longfield) over the roundabout and its 200 yrds on the right.

Coming from London the roads are fairly new at this junction so the satnav may get a little confused. You will need to take the Ebbsfleet International exit (should also be signposted Pepperhill/Longfield) which will bring you to a roundabout, turn right then stay left. This will bring you up the old slip road and you have to turn left at the top, when really you need to turn right here. There is a roundabout just ahead so go around it and back on yourself, accross the A2 and turn right at the roundabout, the garden centre is 200 yrds on the right.

Also it took me 1hr 10mins to complete the route.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok Neil hope to meet you there


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll be at the cruise as I am meeting with trev beforehand.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

denTTed said:


> I'll be at the cruise as I am meeting with trev beforehand.


Yeah I will be there with walkie talkies....John I think 9.45 at Pease Pottage should give us plenty of time to get there and hopefully you wont be swearing so much at that time :lol:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

ttrev21 said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be at the cruise as I am meeting with trev beforehand.
> ...


Yep, I'll be there with kids this time so there will be much more swearing than previously planned with additional arm swaying towards the rear seats.

What walkie talkies do you use? I may purchase one or 2 as I may then leave one in the kitchen and bark orders from the living room.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

denTTed said:


> What walkie talkies do you use? I may purchase one or 2 as I may then leave one in the kitchen and bark orders from the living room.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Walkie talkies ?????????????


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

roddy said:


> Walkie talkies ?????????????


You wouldn't want to get lost and not end up back at the pub would you :wink: :lol:


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Ian
i think i'm going to have to cry off from Sunday [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
i went out at lunchtime and the engine management light came on :!: 
Car still seems to be running ok, no loss of power,etc
However, bit concerned about driving from Bognor to Gravesend and back with it on, unless someone has some ideas :?: 
Luckily, i have a warranty, so it will be with the stealers next week.
Soz about that.
Have a good day all

Regards
David


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

No problem David, ok so it looks like a good turn out for the cruise.


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry Guys, going to cry off on this one 

Hopefully see you next time

T ROB T


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Ian its only a few miles further on and its always nice to see a few TT's together on the roads so I'll meet you at the garden centre ... assuming its still on!

I'll PM you my mobile ... let me know if anything changes


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

taTTy said:


> Hi Ian its only a few miles further on and its always nice to see a few TT's together on the roads so I'll meet you at the garden centre ... assuming its still on!
> 
> I'll PM you my mobile ... let me know if anything changes


what ????? who suggested it is not !!!!!!!!!!,, i am asuming it IS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

roddy ignore me mate ... its just my way of checking ... note to self stop being so damn pessimistic 

C u there ... will be good to meet a new face


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Terry the garden centre is only a 5 minute drive once you are over the bridge.


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

cheers Neil see you there


----------



## 225rocket (Jan 1, 2010)

newbie here might come along 2moz to check it out as its only 15mins away from me.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Ian,

We'll be there.... Should make the cruise (will be on time if we are, so don't wait) otherwise see you at the Pub! 

Nick


----------



## Lethallizzle (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey guys I got a flat tyre tonight and have my pop space saver spare on at the minute...I'm hopefully still going to meet you for the cruise but seeing as I'll have to do under 50 you might end up leaving me behind :-/ lol...I know this are really well anyway so I can just go back to the wharf...nothings going to stop me lol  see you all soon x


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Lethallizzle said:


> Hey guys I got a flat tyre tonight and have my pop space saver spare on at the minute...I'm hopefully still going to meet you for the cruise but seeing as I'll have to do under 50 you might end up leaving me behind :-/ lol...I know this are really well anyway so I can just go back to the wharf...nothings going to stop me lol  see you all soon x


Just keep pumping it up.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

225rocket - yeah come along mate.

Lethal - Dont worry we wont leave you behind.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

denTTed said:


> Lethallizzle said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys I got a flat tyre tonight and have my pop space saver spare on at the minute...I'm hopefully still going to meet you for the cruise but seeing as I'll have to do under 50 you might end up leaving me behind :-/ lol...I know this are really well anyway so I can just go back to the wharf...nothings going to stop me lol  see you all soon x
> ...


ive got a plug in pump which youn can use regularly


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Ian....

Sorry mate ..not going to make it..got to take my daughter to work.. 

Have a great meet (which I,m sure you will, looking at who's going.Always a great bunch) 

Give our regards to ALL and have a great 2010 TT,ing..!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Kind Regards

Mark and Hayley..


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Guys, sorry for the late notice so you prob not goin to see this

Its been snowing heavy on the east coast. It started to brighten up but then down it came again .... now we got clear skies

Mian roads are clear as far as I know but the local ones as usual are pants

Forecast for later is not too clear so as I'm over an hour away it's probably wise for me to give this time a miss


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Ian

Bit late, but unfortunately M is not feeling too good, so have to take a rain check

Hope everyone has a great time and HNY to all


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

No worries guys, my first bit of bad luck is here. Just about to get onto the motorway and it starts misfiring and the engine management light comes on so its a no show from me either, right pissed off now. Hopefully Neil will see this before he goes.


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

hopefully nothing serious Ian .. what do you reckon .. coilpack


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah thats what i am thinking, just came on after i came on boost. Misfiring now and smells funny like a cap gun.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

If anyone has any pics from this post them up please i wanna see what kinda turn out it was. Cheers guys.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Ian.... proper bad luck.... 

Hope its a simple fix and coil packs are common so the place to start.

Turn out was good.

The cruise was well thought out so top marks to Neil.

And lunch as ever was spot on.... Think all in all a good meet, shame you were unable to get there.

If this keeps up mate the summer meets should be packed!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers Nick, its number 3 coilpack so no big deal.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Great meet guys well done to everybody for fun day out.

Top marks to Neal for a fantastic cruise , nice mix of roads with some good scenery , well done mate do that one again.

John love the new car mate , looks and sounds great . ( goes pretty well too :wink: )

cheers guys see you at the next one  

Trev

Nick will pm you my email address and thanks for looking after Jan after I abandoned her the other end of the table


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hi ian,, sorry about the bad luck !!
nice wee turnout, about 10 cars, good route, goood wether,, shame you couid not make it... see you next time... Rod


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Weather was rubbish so only took 2 (sorry, poor effort)7 TT's and a very slippery Jag

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=2205
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=2206


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

7 cars? Theres are 17 possible cars that could have gone from the 1st post. Oh well, thanks for those of you that turned up. Hope to see you at the next.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes agreed a good day, shame Ian didn't make it, I had found an old coilpack in the garage last night too which still worked (only changed it to make them all new) I was going to bring it along and see if anybody wanted it, but I didn't I left it in the garage.

Trev, glad you liked the car and good to hear it sounds nice (I can only hear it if I get car-jacked), these mk2's are becoming more abundant at meets now.

John


----------



## Lethallizzle (Sep 6, 2009)

Absolutely gutted I couldn't come...A wheel bolt was totally mullered it been rounded off so couldn't get ur out to change the wheel tried everything :-( have to take it to a garage tomorrow...been looking forward to going to this for ages :-(...just my luck...poor TT is sitting on the drive looking all sorry for itself aswell with a flat tyre :-(...can't even pump it up...trust me I tried everything :-(...never mind hope u had fun guys...maybe I will be able
to come to the next if I don't get anymore bad surprises :-/


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ian222 said:


> 7 cars? Theres are 17 possible cars that could have gone from the 1st post. Oh well, thanks for those of you that turned up. Hope to see you at the next.


Well I made the pub bit. :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well done Rich.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ian222 said:


> Well done Rich.


I've got a dodgy coilpack too. Not quite as drastic as yours but it means I'm limited to 80mph - wouldn't want to be embarrassed on the mini cruise... :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

I made the pub bit too. (Bit early for me from West London to make the cruise.  )
Well done Neil and Ian for getting that one going.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice to see you guys again and a couple of new faces. Gutted for you Ian as it stayed dry if a little cold.

Rich I think Ben is now swaying over towards the MK2's as he had eyes for John's new red beast. Very nice indeed BTW John 8)

Glad you all seemed to enjoy the drive 

Here are a couple more photos


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Some more pics.....

Shameless plug for Trev's France trip.... Can you spot it!? 









Action shot.....


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

looks like another great meet - gutted I didn't make it as I really wanted to join the mini-cruise ... i can assure you it was much whiter where I am. Hopefully nothing to stop me next time


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Looks like a good meet  . I will try and make the next one hopefully .


----------



## 225rocket (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice pics looked good will have to come to the next one


----------

